# Have we got everything for France?



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

We are off to France next week for the first time  

We are going for approximately 3 months and we think we have everything covered but could all of you well travelled people let us know if we have missed anything?

We have got the following:-

1. EHIC cards.
2. Travel Insurance.
3. Originals of V5, Both parts of Driving Licence, Motor Insurance, Passports.
4. Copies of Birth Certificates.
5. CCI card.

Is there anything else we need to take to be legal? :roll: 

Thanks in anticipation.

Dean & Angela :wink:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
You've probably got these but I will mention them anyway,
Spare bulbs
First Aid kit
Warning triangle
some countries insist if you wear glasses you have a spare pair with you.
Let the credit card company know you are going to have quiet a few foreign transactions so they do not stop the cards. It costs a fortune in phone calls to sort it out.
Hide photocopies of all important documents somewhere in your vehicle in case you lose any and need to sort replacements, that includes your passport.

Otherwise have a good time and we are very envious of you, I expect others will have other advice for you also


Ian and Col


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Passport
2 Reflective Jackets
Triangle.
Headlamps Deflective
GB stickers
And yourselves and have a great time you will love it and the Roads are Great.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Passport.

You would also do well to get an ACSI discount card giving you a substantial discount on sites off peak ie not July or August.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys,

Yep, we've got all those except the beam deflectors. Got copies of documents and being an anorak have given copies to family just in case we need them at short notice!

Told the bank, programmed theirs and Fiat's numbers in the 'phone and checked our insurance cover.

We're getting to the point where we may be being a bit over zealous in organisation... :wink: :?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Unless you know where you are staying and apart from the ASCI card I would get the ASCI DVD and put it on your laptop.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Dean & Angela,
We too are doing our 1st 3 month trip around Europe(or should we say 'as much as we can !') and are a present 1/2 way down the coast of Portugal.
Your list seems OK, we have all you have except our Birth Certificates ! no one mentioned those !!!!!!!!
All we can tell you is in France you will need fairly deep pockets, most things appeared to us to be dearer than home (mind you have to bear in mind we are tight Lancashire/Yorkshire folk !!), if you get into Paris be warned that a coffee/tea will cost you 5 euros each !! on the Champs Elyslees(don't think thats spelt right ?).
Have a super trip...we are loving every minute...enjoy
Regards Vinny & Sue


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Whatever you do, dont overload your MH. You will need loadza space for wine an cheese an fois gras an so on. One teeshirt each, one pair of very light flipflops and one pair of shorts should suffice for clobber

Noel


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*france*

I bought a travel adaptor and a polarity checker last w/e did you remember to pack an adaptor lead?
chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

IS this any use?.........

Below is a little basic translation I did for some Mancunian freinds of ours.

Toutes Directions (toots dear-eck-she-ons) = All Directions 
Autre Directions (oatre dear-eck-she-ons) = Other Directions You would follow this only if you cannot see the Name of the direction you want see example below

If you are driving through Rouen and you were heading/looking for Tours The signs may read

Paris 
Liseaux 
Chartres 
Autres Directions

Well if you were looking for Tours you would follow Autre Directions

Peripherique (pear-if-air-ee) = orbital ring road 
Par Peripherique (parr pear-if-hairee)= By/Via Ring Road 
Sans (sonns) = Without 
Avec (av-eck) - With 
Gasoil/Gazole/Diesel/Derv = Diesel 
Sans Plomb = Unleaded, literaly without lead 
Rappel = Remember 
Danger de mort = Danger of death 
Aret = STOP 
RALENTISSEZ = SLOW 
Bouchon = Traffic Jam 
Route Dificile = Traffic Delays 
Route Barree = Road Closed 
Ferme = Closed 
Ouvert = Open
Ouvrir = To Open 
Arrive = Arrive (are-reev-ey) 
A Gauche (Rrr-gawsh) = < Left 
A Droit (Rrr-dwatt)= Right > 
Toute Droit (toowt-dwatt)= Straight On 
Rond Point (rond-pwwant) = Roundabout 
Phare Rouge (fair-roowj) = Red Light 
Phare Jaun (fair-joan) = Amber Light 
Phare Vert (fair-vurt) = Green Light 
Turnez (turn-eh)= Turn

Pnues (news) = Tyres 
Pnues Hiver (new heever) = Winter tyres 
Pnues de fourgon ou transporter (news de four-gone oh transporter) = Commercial Van Tyres

Very important for warm weather

glaçon = (glass-on) Ice cube. 
un glaçon (ewn glass-on)= one ice cube 
du glaçon (durr-glass-on)= some ice 
cendrier (sonn-dria) = Ashtray 
kebab = Kebab

Very important Always say "Bonjour"

Best of luck and do ask if you need any help (when you finish laffing at me pro-nunce-ee-ashion guide).

Trev.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

certainly not something you need to be legal, but I always take copies of our ferry "ticket" (e:mail print out etc.). I seem to have copies of everything else so one extra bit of paper does not seem excessive!

Have a great time

Sue


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Email yourself a copy of all vital documentation. Then all you need is to find an internet cafe and you can download a copy of any vital document. If you scan all important pieces and add them as attachments you will have a quick and safe back-up.

Unless your French is good don't forget a dictionary, some tea (the French sell Lipton stuff but my hubby says it is vile, I don't know, I don't do tea!) and if you drink it, some squash, French sirop is not the same at all. Marmite if you love it, marmalade if you can't live without it, and some sun tan lotion as we are all hoping the weather will soon be baking hot and sunny! In large towns and cities the supermarkets often have "foreign food" sections where you may pick up some bits of food from home, but they are costly. Learn to eat like the French and you will be well away.

In many shops bags are no longer dished out, so take some bags for life with you. As the summer is approaching don't forget insect repellant for those balmy evenings or they will drive you barmy!

Have a great trip. Where exactly do you plan to go?


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

Along the same theme as Temmyob's above.....

In German, if "Umleitung" means "Diversion", does "Mao Tse Tung" mean "Crossroads"?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

If it hasn't been said, I would tell my credit card company I am going to France otherwise the card may be blocked.

Same goes for your mobile phone if not already unblocked.

And check your motorhome insurance to make sure you will have comprehensive cover abroad and not just EU compliant 3rd party only.

SD


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

The UK standard length mains cable (25m) is not enough for a lot of France sites .... we take a 25m and a 15m and have been OK.

Take as much food as you can ... we repackage meat, bacon etc so it takes up as little room in the freezer as possible.

Some petrol stations are unmanned and have a slight tendency to reject UK credit cards. We always try to pick supermarket petrol with a manned kiosk.

Bon voyage


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There Fairportgoer

We have just returned from a two week trip to France. 

Prices have certainly gone up greatly compared to our trip last year (8 euros for two bottles of light Coke is one example) - so be aware of that so take as much food etc as you can. Except wine, bread and cheese of course!

I concur with all that has been mentioned earlier - one bit of advice I would like to add is to fill/top-up your fresh water tank when ever you can and conversely, empty your grey and black waste at every opportunity.

France is a wonderful country for us motorhomers - so go for it and just enjoy.

Cheers

David


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

You don't need G.B stickers, if your number plates incorporate the G.B at the end.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

olive said:


> Take as much food as you can ... we repackage meat, bacon etc so it takes up as little room in the freezer as possible.


No! Don't go to France to eat British food- enjoy the diversity of French food. Just make sure you have a good recipe book with you to explain how to cook food you have never had before!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree about French food - however, we ate out quite a few times - and not in too"posh" restaurants - and the bill for two people with a bottle of wine was over 90 euros each time.

That is why I suggest taking a stock of provisions with you. We do buy local produce at the markets (which the French do far better than we) but unless you have a bottomless pocket, eating out in France since the Euro/pound parity and credit crunch can be very pricey.

Plus, do you want to spend a lot of time cooking?

Cheers

David


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

spindrifter said:


> I agree about French food - however, we ate out quite a few times - and not in too"posh" restaurants - and the bill for two people with a bottle of wine was over 90 euros each time.
> 
> That is why I suggest taking a stock of provisions with you. We do buy local produce at the markets (which the French do far better than we) but unless you have a bottomless pocket, eating out in France since the Euro/pound parity and credit crunch can be very pricey.
> 
> ...


Personally, I love to cook and the time spent in my MH is time when I can. When it comes to eating out, do as the French do, and eat the set meal at lunch time - normally between €9-15. But be aware, the French eat early - lunch is served between 12.00 and approx 13.30 only. Later than that and you might go hungry. The other good value place to eat is the restaurant provided by the big supermarkets where again the meals are very modestly priced.

Yes, we do splash out from time to time but we often eat in as well. Moules, fresh bread and a green salad all washed down with a bottle of wine. Cheap, tasty, low-fat and quick to prepare!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I just copied all the ideas in the thread into a long (and somewhat scruffy) list, just so it's easier to do a quick check.

May as well copy it here in case it's useful to others.   

Dave


1.	EHIC cards. 
2. Travel Insurance. 
3. Originals of V5, Both parts of Driving Licence, Motor Insurance, Passports. 
4. Copies of Birth Certificates. 
5. CCI card.

Spare bulbs 
First Aid kit 
Warning triangle 
some countries insist if you wear glasses you have a spare pair with you. 
Let the credit card company know you are going to have quiet a few foreign transactions so they do not stop the cards. It costs a fortune in phone calls to sort it out. 
Hide photocopies of all important documents somewhere in your vehicle in case you lose any and need to sort replacements, that includes your passport.

Passport 
2 Reflective Jackets 
Triangle. 
Headlamps Deflective 
GB stickers

ACSI discount card

Yep, we've got all those except the beam deflectors. Got copies of documents and being an anorak have given copies to family just in case we need them at short notice! 

Told the bank, programmed theirs and Fiat's numbers in the 'phone and checked our insurance cover.

travel adaptor and a polarity checker last w/e did you remember to pack an adaptor lead?

I always take copies of our ferry "ticket"

Email yourself a copy of all vital documentation
a dictionary
some tea
some squash, French sirop is not the same at all
In many shops bags are no longer dished out, so take some bags for life with you.
insect repellent

tell my credit card company I am going to France otherwise the card may be blocked.
Same goes for your mobile phone if not already unblocked.

And check your motorhome insurance to make sure you will have comprehensive cover abroad and not just EU compliant 3rd party only.

The UK standard length mains cable (25m) is not enough for a lot of France sites .... we take a 25m and a 15m and have been OK.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tout*

Just a thought after my previous post.

Do you have any French Language CD or Tapes?

Driving is an ideal time to pop a Language CD on and learn some basics and manners.

Try ebay!

Click for French CD's <<<

Trev


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

spindrifter said:


> I agree about French food - however, we ate out quite a few times - and not in too"posh" restaurants - and the bill for two people with a bottle of wine was over 90 euros each time.
> 
> That is why I suggest taking a stock of provisions with you. We do buy local produce at the markets (which the French do far better than we) but unless you have a bottomless pocket, eating out in France since the Euro/pound parity and credit crunch can be very pricey.
> 
> ...


Never paid more than 25 euros for two at small bistros in towns in Normandy. We shop in the supermarkets which make tescos look like a corner shop and eat mostly salads, take your own bacon as the continentals can`t seem to do bacon like ours.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Our first day in France this time will be next Friday - Public Holiday :roll: so will have to wait until the Saturday to stock up with all that lovely French food. I do agree that they do not do bacon like we do, so I just substitute lardons where ever possible.

90 Euros for 2 even including wine seems a bit steep. Try going at lunch time and where the French people go. Keep off the main boulevards and look for the crowded side street places. Usually they are good value and good food. Unless it's a real treat, the house wine (carafe) is cheap if a bit plonky in some places. 10 euros for the set meal or go up market and go for a 15euro blow out, in some places a quarter ltr. of wine is included in the set price.  

Can't wait to be off now. We start off on Wednesday and cross over on Thursday late afternoon from Portsmouth - Caen. Saumur on Friday. Market on Saturday. Bliss.

Sue


----------

